# Black molly for cleaning oily surface vs. planted shrimp tank



## @[email protected] (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm thinking of using 2 black mollies to get rid of my oil film on the water surface. Problem is, I have shrimps in my planted tank, will black molly snack on shrimps?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

If they can get it, they will eat them. YOu can increse surface agitation a little bit.

-Pedro


----------



## @[email protected] (Jul 10, 2006)

OK I'll try that and see if it works.
Thanks!


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I've seen female endlers eat surface scum too. They will most likely get a few baby shrimp, but not as many/large as a molly would.


----------



## @[email protected] (Jul 10, 2006)

Cool! So does that mean any livebearer will eat surface scum? eg. guppies do too?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think I've heard of Guppys eating surface scum. A surface skimmer does a great job on getting rid of the scum.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i didnt know film on the surface was an acceptable problem...? ive never seen a healthy tank get surface scum. the only tanks ive ever had oil on the surface was if something in the tank died. 

IMO i dont think black mollies are not a good choice in a planted tank. not because they'd bother the plants, but because they're usually not at all tollerant of lower pH values. they seem to tend to "shimmy" and waste away. maybe that's just me?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I think I've heard of Guppys eating surface scum.


Yes - at least mine do. Angle your spray bar slightly upwards to create a little turbulence at the surface.


----------



## @[email protected] (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply everyone. I pulled my lilipipes half way up the water surface to create medium agitation. I left it for a whole day but still have oil film. The film is not very think or anything, but I can definitely see it. How long does it take to destroy all the oil film?


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

What are your water parameters?


----------



## @[email protected] (Jul 10, 2006)

33g w/ 3wpg light, 25C, photoperiod is 10 hrs, pH 6.5-7.0


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

If you are looking for a temporary solution you can lay a dry paper towel on the surface of the water flat. Let it soak up the oil and throw it away. Do this a few times and you should have none left. I have noticed that driftwood or other decaying organic matter will produce surface oils.

Mike


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

I also forgot to mention, I breed Endlers in my shrimp tanks with the shrimp. They do minimal damage to the colony. I have noticed that Amano Shrimp will eat baby Endlers.

Mike


----------



## @[email protected] (Jul 10, 2006)

Update on my surface scum. Tried 6 male endlers in 33g tank. I did observe them eating oil scum but at a very slow rate becasue their mouths are just too small. Plus, they rarely eat it. All they do is swim under water surface. So... scum builds up right after they "vacuum" it. Conclusion, try something with a bigger mouth ie. mollies.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for the update, hope the new technique works for you


----------

